# Interviewing Nakajima: taking questions!



## macky (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm translating.


----------



## insane569 (Aug 12, 2011)

how long until he got his first sub 10 solve?


----------



## jrb (Aug 12, 2011)

What is his favorite event?


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 12, 2011)

what does he think of his fan ? , what does he want to share to his fan ?


----------



## Vinny (Aug 12, 2011)

Has he ever timed his solves using a different method? (Like Roux, Petrus, etc.)


----------



## osrubikmo (Aug 12, 2011)

Is he practicing for the opens again? (not as much as before, but something like 50-100 cubes) If yes, how many cubes does he solve a normal day?


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Aug 12, 2011)

What's up with the beard and mustache ?


----------



## David1994 (Aug 12, 2011)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> What's up with the beard and mustache ?


 
Lol


----------



## Meep (Aug 12, 2011)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> What's up with the beard and mustache ?


 
He is trying to look like Meep


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 12, 2011)

Meep said:


> He is trying to look like Meep


 
Who isn't?


----------



## teller (Aug 12, 2011)

Has he changed his approach to solving at all since taking a break? And what are his thoughts on multi-slotting?


----------



## ianography (Aug 12, 2011)

Was the World's Most Famous Rubik's Cube your first cube?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you like the US Nationals so far?
Have you been giving a lot of autographs?
*What inspired you to start cubing?*
How are you?


----------



## Zbox95 (Aug 12, 2011)

What's his non-lucky single solve for 3x3?


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you like having fans, or do you wish they would just shut up and leave you alone?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 12, 2011)

Favorite anime?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Do you like having fans, or do you wish they would just shut up and leave you alone?


 
Don't even joke like that .


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 12, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Don't even joke like that .


 
why? i thought it was funny


----------



## timeless (Aug 12, 2011)

macky said:


> I'm translating.


 
how did you get in that TV show about you?
and for nakajima, why did you quit cubing? 
what other hobbies do you have?


----------



## Edward (Aug 12, 2011)

How is the US compared to Japan?


----------



## David0794 (Aug 12, 2011)

what are your other hobbies?
edit: oops, already said^^

what is your 3x3 maincube?


----------



## JyH (Aug 12, 2011)

David0794 said:


> what is your 3x3 maincube?



innov cube.
How much did the innov cube sell for? (Hope I'm not too late.)


----------



## choza244 (Aug 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> innov cube.



His main is a ZhanChi.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 12, 2011)

red pill or blue pill?


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you ever been enraged enough to destroy any of your cubes?

Also, what do you formally study at college/university?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2011)

Question for Macky: When are you interviewing him?


----------



## JyH (Aug 13, 2011)

choza244 said:


> His main is a ZhanChi.


 
Oops, didn't realize that he had switched.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 13, 2011)

Hope I'm not too late.

What made him want to come to Nationals?
Is there any possibility that he will visit the US for other comps.?


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 13, 2011)

How many girlfriends has he had?
What are his views on Faz's WRs?
Whats his favorite dish and favorite song?
What did he do to celebrate his 6.57 single and the 8.72 WR?


----------



## Erzz (Aug 13, 2011)

Ask "What question(s) would you ask me if you were interviewing me?"


----------



## nickcolley (Aug 13, 2011)

Tell him I like his dress sense, but word it like a question.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> What did he do to celebrate his 6.57 single and the 8.72 WR?



Fist pump.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Aug 13, 2011)

Was there anyone who actually tried to discourage/frowned upon him from/for cubing?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 13, 2011)

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Aug 13, 2011)

He knows my story?


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Aug 13, 2011)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> What's up with the beard and mustache ?


 


Meep said:


> He is trying to look like Meep


 
nah, he actually look better lol =P


----------



## Meep (Aug 13, 2011)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> nah, he actually look better lol =P


 
): Probably


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Meep said:


> ): Probably


 
lol when I saw him I didnt know if it was meep or yu for like a minute or two.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

Does cubing come natural for him? Or was it something that he put lots of effort in?


----------



## JyH (Aug 13, 2011)

Sitting or standing?


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 13, 2011)

JyH said:


> Sitting or standing?


 While doing number one?


----------



## JyH (Aug 13, 2011)

MeshuggahX said:


> While doing number one?


 
:fp


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 13, 2011)

JyH said:


> :fp


 
Don't worry, just kidding


----------



## macky (Aug 13, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Question for Macky: When are you interviewing him?


 
I hope later today, but I'm pretty busy judging etc.
[edit] Sunday evening. Keep asking good questions.


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 13, 2011)

What is his favorite even, not by 3x3.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2011)

jrb said:


> What is his favorite event?





chikato_tan said:


> what does he think of his fans?





Vinny said:


> Has he ever timed his solves using a different method? (Like Roux, Petrus, etc.)





SittinonSukhaya said:


> What's up with the beard and mustache ?





teller said:


> Has he changed his approach to solving at all since taking a break? And what are his thoughts on multi-slotting?





IamWEB said:


> Do you like the US Nationals so far?
> *What inspired you to start cubing?*





Edward said:


> How is the US compared to Japan?





David0794 said:


> what are your other hobbies?





ilikecubing said:


> How many girlfriends has he had?





Gaétan Guimond said:


> He knows my story?


 
All of these were answered, or at least partially answered. The whole interview was about an hour. It's on video with excellent audio quality. It was really neat to hear it, some of the answers were lolzy. It may not be up for a while since it's a big file, but it's something to look forward to.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2011)

Anticipation. Excitement. Hype.
I wanna see the interview now .


----------



## timeless (Aug 15, 2011)

whats ur main 2x2-7x7?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2011)

timeless said:


> whats ur main 2x2-7x7?


>_________________________________________________>


----------



## macky (Aug 15, 2011)

Tristan Wright recorded the interview. He'll put it probably on YouTube when I've provided more complete translations for some of the later questions we rushed through.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 15, 2011)

It was a pleasure to be one of the few in attendance of this monumental interview ^_^


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 19, 2011)

Are there any updates to be given? Not impatient, simply curious on status.


----------



## macky (Aug 19, 2011)

Waiting for Tristan to make the video available privately. Nakajima has requests for minor cuts. Then I'll supply fuller translations for the end. Finally up.

Could be a while depending on how much time we all have.

[edit]
Those who were there (and should be only those!) will find out which parts were cut!


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 19, 2011)

macky said:


> Waiting for Tristan to make the video available privately. Nakajima has requests for minor cuts. Then I'll supply fuller translations for the end. Finally up.
> 
> Could be a while depending on how much time we all have.


 
It was amazing being in the audience as the interview took place. The video/audio set up wasn't bad either, much better than just a webcam or something!

What minor cuts did Nakajima want? I thought the entire interview was awesome...


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 21, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> I thought the entire interview was awesome...


 
Likewise. I'm glad I got to see the whole thing, especially now that there's discussion about cutting it.


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 27, 2011)

His interview is definitely worth waiting ...
Is the video in english ?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 27, 2011)

mr6768 said:


> His interview is definitely worth waiting ...
> Is the video in english ?


Macky asked the questions in English for everyone to hear, then he repeated them in Japanese for Nakaji. After Nakaji answers, Macky repeated the answers in English.
The Japanese parts will have English subtitles.


----------



## macky (Sep 1, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> He knows my story?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


[spoiler mine]

No, he didn't, but now he's intrigued.


----------



## timeless (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSc-1zF6k8&feature=feedu






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mEUmh-LRko&feature=feedu


----------

